# '04 GTO Rack and Pinion Leak=Fire Hazard



## rxdoc (Dec 18, 2004)

Just got my '04 GTO (3000 miles) out of the shop where it was most of last week while waiting on a new rack and pinion assembly to be "overnighted" from Australia. (...funny how they use the term "overnight" from Australia...today here is already tomorrow over there...). They installed the new assembly at the dealership and it seems to be OK now. I never would have known that I had a power steering fluid leak (where the high and low pressure lines come into the rack and pinion assembly) unless the guys at Jiffy Lube (first oil change) had told me. It was a slow leak and I had seen absolutely no fluid on my driveway or on my garage floor. I had, however, noticed a funny smell from beneath the car recently. When I took it to the dealership they told me that power steering fluid was leaking from the R&P assembly and onto the catalytic converter, that it was a fire hazard, and that I should not drive it at all until it was repaired. Another first year bug???


----------



## ls2dude (Jan 2, 2005)

Just as an FYI... no replacement GTO parts come from Australia. I mean, at the beginning some of them come from there, but replacement stock is stocked at GM warehouses throughout the US.

Gene


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ls2dude said:


> Just as an FYI... no replacement GTO parts come from Australia. I mean, at the beginning some of them come from there, but replacement stock is stocked at GM warehouses throughout the US.
> 
> Gene


If the replacement parts don't come from Australia, then where does GM get them? What you're saying isn't true, as a matter of fact I just SPAC'd a knuckle and strut for an 04 and they said it was coming from Australia!! I don't know if you're a GM dealer, but, if a dealer tells their customer that their part is coming from Australia (on a car that is manufactured there) then there is a really good chance that it is! FYI... GM still doesn't have all the replacement parts in their warehouses! (so I guess we're still in the beginning?)
Steve


----------



## TRC GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

JUST TO ADD MY 2 CENTS I AM IN THE PARTS ROOM RIGHT NOW 
GM HAS 4 RACKS AT PHILADEPHIA PA WAREHOUSE. #663
SOME TIMES DEALER'S WILL MAKE IT SOUND LIKE THERE REALLY DOING
SOMETHING BIG. THE RACK IS IN THIS IN PA SO THERE BLOW'N SMOKE
:agree


----------



## TRC GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> If the replacement parts don't come from Australia, then where does GM get them? What you're saying isn't true, as a matter of fact I just SPAC'd a knuckle and strut for an 04 and they said it was coming from Australia!! I don't know if you're a GM dealer, but, if a dealer tells their customer that their part is coming from Australia (on a car that is manufactured there) then there is a really good chance that it is! FYI... GM still doesn't have all the replacement parts in their warehouses! (so I guess we're still in the beginning?)
> Steve


I HOPE IT WAS NOT FOR THE LEFT SIDE BECAUSE THERE 37 STRUTS
IN STOCK IN PA ALSO. MABYE YOUR PARTS MGR IS MAD AT YOU
MOST GTO PARTS ARE IN GM PHILL 663 WARE HOUSE YES SOME DO HAVE
TO COME OVER BUT VERY FEW......;.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds to me like you have a chip on your shoulder...... I must admit I was incorrect for looking to see that the part was in the warehouse, but, the question is does YOUR dealer always blow smoke up customers asses 'cause my dealer tells people the truth about were parts come, I'm not used to dealers lying to customers about their parts, and what the hell kind of comeback is that when you have to resort to bringing in my parts manager!!! Maybe, in your dealership, your parts manager is mad at you or maybe you hate your job but around here we're like family....


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

If the motor on my australian built GTO blows, and the dealer replaces it under warranty, where does it come from?

If a tire blows on my australian built GTO, and the dealer replaces it under warranty, where does it come from?

Certainly not the stork I hope. 

I wonder how many parts on our austrailian built pontiacs are interchangeable/have the same part number as parts from "american" cars?


----------



## TRC GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

I Must Admit Yes I Do Work For A Very Crooked Dealer .yes They Lie To
Customer All The Time . Service Adv. Are The Worst Where I Work .
But Only Have 3 More Day Of It And Will Be At Small Dealer That Sound S
Like The Place You Work 15min From Home No Crooks Can,t Beet It.


----------



## TRC GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Sounds to me like you have a chip on your shoulder...... I must admit I was incorrect for looking to see that the part was in the warehouse, but, the question is does YOUR dealer always blow smoke up customers asses 'cause my dealer tells people the truth about were parts come, I'm not used to dealers lying to customers about their parts, and what the hell kind of comeback is that when you have to resort to bringing in my parts manager!!! Maybe, in your dealership, your parts manager is mad at you or maybe you hate your job but around here we're like family....


I POSTED THAT I ORDER MY CAR FROM A DEALER OUTHER THAN WERE I
WORK AT FOR A REASON YOUR IN TX NOT ILL WE GET SOME SHADEY 
PEOPLE AROUND HERE THAT WHY I AM LEAVING THE BIG CITY.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Man, that is really depressing! I am glad you found a better dealership to go to. I must admit that we are not a huge dealer in size but we have a HUGE heart for the GTO's out there and we are trying to be there for all of our customers, we also strive to be the #1 supporting aftermarket dealer for the new GTO's. I sincerely hope that you enjoy your new place and look forward to talking with you later! :cheers


----------

